# Married american female



## Rr85 (Nov 8, 2015)

Hello friends! My husband and I will be moving to Bangkok from the US due to his job. We'll be there for 3+ years. I'll have a lot of free time which I am not used to, but plan to do some traveling of my own and to do a lot of visiting to historic places, restaurants, etc. Any suggested places (touristy or not) I could/should visit in my time there?

What is the best way for a married woman to meet friends there? I understand the culture is different and don't want to be seen as a nuisance or something worse. 

We'll also be bringing our two beagle/pointer mixes with us. I've looked at pet paradise park as a place to board them when I travel out of town. Does anyone have any experience with them? Or possibly suggestions for another place they could stay when I leave?

Any other tips, comments, concerns would be greatly appreciated as I've never been to another country.

Blessings,
Trisha


----------



## Wayward Wind (Aug 28, 2011)

Try the IWC: 

IWC Thailand

Likely to get loads of advice and suggestions there.


----------



## GabrielB (Nov 17, 2015)

Hi Trisha, I've heard of a few friends friends meeting some nice people through meetups - just type "meetups bangkok" into google and you will find the site - it's not letting my post the url here. 

I know there is an expat womens group, that I think was started by women like you - that came to the city for their husband's work, and were looking to make friends.

Hope it helps!


----------

